# $1500 budget, Get the 7D or 60D w/ new lens



## lenoxpics (Sep 19, 2011)

I currently have the XSI with 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM,  50mm f/1.8, 17-85mm f/4-5.6 , & a Canon Speedlite 430EX. I have around $1500 to spend on upgrades and I need some help. I mostly do portraits, some landscapes, and travel photography. I'm planning on doing more portrait work with family and friends until I get a portfolio built up to set up my own website and make some money on the side. I have no interest in action or sports photography.
I had myself convinced that I needed the 7D but the more I compare it with the 60D I'm beginning to doubt that I need to spend that much on a body. I don't think I would miss the extra 10 AF points or the extra speed. I like the longer battery life on the 60D and that I wouldn't have to invest in new cards, and I think the swivel might be fun. If I go with the 60D I could also get a new prime like the  85mm f/1.8. 
Since the Image Quality is nearly identical do you think I would be regretting that I didn't go for the 7D when I had the chance? I won't be upgrading again until I start to make some money and then I would be hopefully jumping to a professional setup.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I'd suggest going into a camera shop where you can see & hold both bodies, side by side.  The 60D is a bit smaller and the articulating screen is actually a nice feature, especially if you plan to shoot video etc.  

From what you are saying, I'd think that the 60D would be all the camera you need.  But I'm also wondering what the 60D will do for you, that your current XSI can't.  Sure, there is video and the aforementioned screen...but for shooting portraits, landscapes and travel photography....the XSI is a capable camera in it's own right.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 19, 2011)

If I were in this position, I'd keep the XSi and spend all the money on glass.   The difference between the 60D or 7D, and your current body is quite slim compared to the difference between your current lenses and say... 17-40 f/4L + 85 1.8 + Sigma 50 1.4, for example.


----------



## Destin (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree. Keep the current body. Get better glass. 

I'd look into something like the 70-200 f/4L, or the Sigma 70-200 2.8 (I have it for Nikon, and love it). 

There goes $800 or so. Leaving you with $700 to spend, which could get you something like a tokina 11-16mm, or possibly a 17-40 f4L as mentioned. Your camera body really isn't bad for what you are currently doing and a new one wouldn't be a huge difference, however the new glass will.


----------



## lenoxpics (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm. Now that opens up a completely different train of thought. If I did this I could probably sell my other lenses which could open up even more options. I was just worried about the 12 MP in my XSI and whether this would be enough to blow up pics beyond what I normally do.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a nice article about resolution vs. print size:  How Big Can I Print by Thom Hogan


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

12 MP is plenty.  Until just recently, I was shooting with 8MP cameras and that never stopped me from making large prints.  

Also, keep in mind that when you judge the quality of large prints, you should also take 'proper viewing distance' into account.  Technically, you can print as large as you want (billboard maybe), and it will likely look just fine, as long as it is viewed from the proper distance.  

Sure, there are benefits to having more pixels to your images...and there are some scenarios that might require more MP than what you camera can provide.   But in the world outside of internet forums , it matters very little.

So yes, investing in better lenses will likely make a much bigger difference to you, than upgrading the body.  

But that being said, there is something about that new-camera-body smell.


----------



## lenoxpics (Sep 19, 2011)

Great article analog.universe. That makes a lot of sense to me now. So now I'm off to research the lenses you all have suggested.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 19, 2011)

I would get a used 5D and a 50mm sigma.


----------



## Dom6663 (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on what you want to shoot. I will compile a few options 

(Starter sports setup)
Used Canon 40D 
Canon 40D Battery grip
Canon 70-200 F4 L

(Walk Around Setup)
Used Canon T2i or Used Canon 40D
Canon 24-105 F4 L IS USM

(Portrait)
Used Canon 40D
Canon EF 100mm f2.8 L IS USM (Typically a macro lens but makes for great portraits)

(Best Option of them all if your not shooting something that moves!)
Used Canon 5D
M42-Canon Adapter Ring
Super Takumar 200mm f4
Super Takumar 50mm f4
Super Takumar 135mm f2.5
+Extra money to buy more Takumar lenses at thrift stores!

These are just my personal opinions. Ultimately its up to what you want to shoot!


----------



## scifitographer (Sep 19, 2011)

keep your current body and upgrade your lenses.  canon could release a brand new camera today, you could buy it tomorrow and it will be obsolete in two years.  lens turn around is much slower.  
for portraits i'd look at canon's 24-70mm f/2.8 L - $1300 USD.  it's also great for landscapes and travel, it's just not as wide as the 17-40mm L.  the 17-40mm is also a great lens, just not as good of a portrait lens as the 24-70mm.  but it's a lot cheaper and you could easily pick up both the 17-40 and the 70-200 f/4 L non-IS with your budget, whereas the the 24-70 would eat up most of your budget.


----------



## Destin (Sep 19, 2011)

If you choose a 24-70 watch out for the crop factor. It's not very wide at all. 

The DX version of that lens is the 17-55mm 2.8 which is a great little lens!


----------



## lenoxpics (Sep 19, 2011)

I went by my local camera store this afternoon and I'm now even more unsure. They have a used 50D for $750, which I think would be a fine upgrade for my body. I just can't get away from the thought that the XSi is an entry level DSLR and I wouldn't feel comfortable charging for my work with it. I should be able to swing the 24-70L as suggested if I sell the 17-85 lens. Does this make sense?


----------



## Destin (Sep 20, 2011)

If you choose a 24-70 watch out for the crop factor. It's not very wide at all. 

The DX version of that lens is the 17-55mm 2.8 which is a great little lens!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2011)

The main difference between something like your camera and something like the 50D, is the size & layout of the body.  The Rebels are smaller & lighter, with fewer external buttons/controls....while the 50D is larger, more robust and has more external controls.  It probably also has a better AF system and it shoots faster, which may or may not be an issue for you.  

The 24-70mm F2.8 L, is a great lens.  It's the workhorse lens for many, many pro photographers.  But as mentioned, it's a bit awkward on a crop camera like yours (and the ones you're talking about).  Many would prefer the EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS.  It also has excellent image quality but the zoom range fits your camera better.  Although, that is purely personal preference.  If you want the longer lens, that's up to you.  
Either of those lenses are $1000+ though.  You might consider something like the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.  It's very similar to the 17-55mm Canon, but at less than $500.  (there is a version with VC (same as IS) for about $650.


----------



## lenoxpics (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I have a path to the setup that could get me started on my portrait journey. I think I'm going to buy the 60D since the older 50D is just $200 less and the IQ seems to be significantly improved in the newer model. I'm going to try to sell the 17-85mm f/4-5.6 & XSi (thinking about asking $700 for the set) which should get me enough to buy the Tamron 17-50 IS or the Tamron 28-75, I'm leaning towards the second because of the excellent reviews and more zoom, I think I'll be ok without the IS since it goes to 2.8. And the 85mm f/1.8 which should make an excellent portrait prime. I will then save up for the 70-200 f/4L and get that by the end of the year to replace my cheap telephoto.  Any thoughts would be once again appreciated. I've really gotten a lot out of this forum, particularily from you Big MIke.


----------



## lenoxpics (Sep 27, 2011)

So I thought I would update with my final decisions. I ended up getting a used 50D with all the extras off ebay for $700 which I'm hoping is waiting for me when I get home today! I got an 85mm 1.8, a used 70-200mm F/4L without IS for $550, and as long as the sale for my 17-87mm goes through tomorrow I'm going to get the faster Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8 new for $450. It gets excellent reviews and with the 6 year warrenty I feel relatively safe buying the Tamron brand. I just ordered a monopod so hopefully that will help me adjust to the lack of IS and the extra stops should help me with my portrait work. I'm super excited to get all my new gear and seeing what I can do with it! Your suggestions helped me with my decision making although I just couldn't resist getting a new camera but at least I didn't blow it all on a 7D and put my same crappy glass on it.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds great.  Have fun with it.


----------



## finephoto2008 (Oct 2, 2011)

Agree!


----------

